# Trainer in Baltimore, MD



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

I need to find a great trainer fairly priced in the Baltimore, MD area for puppy obedience lessons. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are looking for just basic obedience training I would just watch some videos online of "positive" dog training and start with that. You can also look into using a clicker. Michael Ellis has some great videos out there that you can get ideas from. Good luck. How old is your Dog?


----------



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

she is 3 months old with alot of issues like agressiveness to dogs, excessive barking, chewing on furniture basically the usual puppy things but i have tried every positive thing i can think of and nothing has worked.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Phoenix122 said:


> she is 3 months old with alot of issues like agressiveness to dogs, excessive barking, chewing on furniture basically the usual puppy things but i have tried every positive thing i can think of and nothing has worked.


Puppies can't be 'aggressive'. They can be overly excited with the barking and growling and pulling. But it's from a crazed bored joyful place. Not an angry agressive place.

Crate training, closed doors and baby gates will stop the chewing 100% right away. So along with buying up tons of allowable and good chews that the puppy CAN chew on while you are watching, it's nice I can fix that for you.

Exercise exercise exercise. That will be a very calming thing. Also allowing the puppy to come into the house and fall asleep ASAP (no chewing or bad behavior there).

This is the stuff (along with great puppy classes) I do with my dogs or I can't live with them either!





 




 




 
Tons more ideas for taking our dogs out and socializing them (tiring them out  ) on http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-i-want-photos-puppies-being-socialized.html


----------



## Phoenix122 (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish i could let her off her leash but i have only had her a week and i know if i let her off she will not only bolt but not listen to me when i tell her to come back. i take her out and walk all the time we go to parks every chance we get and she loves coming to the firehouse with me where everyone plays with her. she is crate trained, i would love if i could put up baby gates but the house isnt set up to where i can do that with out there being some sort of furniture for her to chew up. as far as the aggression i believe it is cuz of how her hair stands on end, shows teeth and doesnt really use a puppy bark when other dogs approach.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Karen Decker is supposed to be very good

P.U.P.S Dog Obedience Training serving Maryland, Virginia, D.C.

Also, I like Laura Totis.

The Harford County Shelter also offers good training classes.


----------



## whitewolf (Oct 20, 2009)

Lupa just finished her puppy kindergarten a few months ago at Kinder-Pup, I thought it was very good. They teach clicker training but are not positive reinforcement "purists" that refuse to use corrections. Each class consists of on-leash instruction, off-leash puppy play time, and a group sit-down to discuss any problems or questions that the class members have with the commands being taught or other behavioral problems.


----------

